# I want to buy some images with exclusive ownership



## luckycharmz336 (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't want to use a stock photo website because I want to buy exclusive rights to some images for a project I am working on. I don't need your best images, I just want some decent photos as outlined below.

I am looking for 30-40 (or more) pictures that I can own exclusive rights to use online. I am looking for nature images, building pictures, scenic images & art images - there are going to simply be for some template websites I am creating.  I will need to own exclusive rights of authorship and exclusive rights to these images so that I can use them whenever and however I wish.  

Please send me a few sample thumbnails and let me know how many images I will receive and at what price. I am trying to keep my budget under $100 - (that is why I don't want your best images).  

I am not too picky, I just need exclusive rights to some images for a project I am working on. 

I am looking for 30-40 (or more) pictures that I can own 100%. I am looking for nature images, building pictures, scenic images & art images, almost any related pictures will do - these are going to be for some template websites I am creating on the internet for a sample photography website.  

I will need to own exclusive rights of authorship and exclusive rights to these images so that I can use them whenever and however I wish.  

Please send me a few sample thumbnails and let me know how many images I will receive and at what price. I am trying to keep my budget under $100.  Thanks!

you can email me at JOEL -AT- DATAFLURRY.COM

Thanks!


----------



## NateS (Jul 14, 2009)

luckycharmz336 said:


> I don't want to use a stock photo website because I want to buy exclusive rights to some images for a project I am working on. I don't need your best images, I just want some decent photos as outlined below.
> 
> I am looking for 30-40 (or more) pictures that I can own exclusive rights to use online. I am looking for nature images, building pictures, scenic images & art images - there are going to simply be for some template websites I am creating.  I will need to own exclusive rights of authorship and exclusive rights to these images so that I can use them whenever and however I wish.
> 
> ...



For most of the people that are any good, you'll be looking at about $100 per photo for "not their/our best" and closer to $500 per photo for "their/our best" if you want completely exclusive rights.

I know I wouldn't sell you any of my good, or even decent, stuff with exclusive rights for less than those amounts considering the photo is now basically useless to me as a profitable item.

I wish you luck in your search though.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 14, 2009)

luckycharmz336 said:


> I am trying to keep my budget under $100.



Good one!  But this is not the section for jokes.


----------



## KmH (Jul 14, 2009)

luckycharmz336 said:


> I am looking for 30-40 (or more) pictures that I can own 100%.
> 
> Thanks!


 This would require a Transfer of Copyright. My pricing for Transfer of Copyright for my ho-hum images starts at $5,000 per image.

Copyright is owned by the author for their lifetime + 70 years so you would need to pay me the minimum I think my image will earn in 100 years time. That's $50 per year, per image.

Stick with the stock houses.

You don't need exclusive use, nor 100% ownership.

I'll quote you a price, but it will be based on the number of unique hits to your web site. The more hits you get the more you pay. If your hits go down so does the cost of the images. It won't be exclusive and the rights will be for use on your web site only.

It will cost you a lot more than $100, but maybe, only that much per month.

It's entirely possible you'll find some green pea out there that will do this, but you should post in the beginners forum instead.

Welcome to the business world. I wonder if you realise that 40 images for $100 is only $2.50 per image.


----------



## Imaginis (Jul 20, 2009)

NateS said:


> For most of the people that are any good, you'll be looking at about $100 per photo for "not their/our best" and closer to $500 per photo for "their/our best" if you want completely exclusive rights



Where are you getting those numbers from? Most professional photographers will charge between $1,000-$50,000 for exclusive rights to an image depending on its commercial value.


----------



## Imaginis (Jul 20, 2009)

luckycharmz336 said:


> Please send me a few sample thumbnails and let me know how many images I will receive and at what price. I am trying to keep my budget under $100 - (that is why I don't want your best images).



I use my "not best images" for stock and I get between $1 and $10 per sale and each picture sells numerous times. Yet your budget is $100, which will not make it worth it for any decent photographer. Microstock may in the end be the best place for you to look at.


----------



## CygnusStudios (Jul 20, 2009)

Imaginis said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you getting those numbers from? Most professional photographers will charge between $1,000-$50,000 for exclusive rights to an image depending on its commercial value.
> ...


----------



## manaheim (Jul 20, 2009)

Not to jump on the bandwagon, but...

BAHAHAHHAHA...

Holy crap that's the funniest damned thing I've heard all day.

:LOL:


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2009)

Pretty amazing huh. :shock:


----------



## manaheim (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah... as we say in my neck of the woods... "that's just... wicked awesome!"


----------



## max3k (Jul 21, 2009)

......buy a camera....take your own photos???


----------



## KmH (Jul 21, 2009)

max3k said:


> ......buy a camera....take your own photos???


$100 bucks don't buy much of a camera. ;-)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 21, 2009)

KmH said:


> max3k said:
> 
> 
> > ......buy a camera....take your own photos???
> ...



Which is fine, as they don't want much of a shot.

All jokes aside though, I think the message is clear enough for the OP, no point in labouring it.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 21, 2009)

My first thought was: what cave did this person crawled out of? :lmao:

My second thought was much more sinister: does this person actually know what it is he is doing? Meaning he is more than willing to take advantage of someone here who doesn't understand the market and would sell at such ridiculous rates just to be able to say: I made a sale.... :gah:


----------



## CygnusStudios (Jul 21, 2009)

Uncle Fred with his DSLR or P&S will be more than happy to give away images for $100 and never look back. What surprises me more is the amount of real photographers who spend their time worrying about it. 
I hear the arguments about shooting for free or giving the images away for free and how it just kills the profession, yet I and countless other pro's continue to book paying jobs week in and week out. 
This is not a new thing, nor a new argument and tomorrow will bring even more things that will supposedly kill the profession.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 21, 2009)

If you have a good product with results people like and a good attitude, people will pay for it. If you don't, they won't. At it's core, it's that simple.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 21, 2009)

I think Chris kind of wanted us to stop flogging the point.


----------



## KmH (Jul 21, 2009)

manaheim said:


> I think Chris kind of wanted us to stop flogging the point.


Chris has the power to close the thread. 

Besides, the OP probably bailed after the first couple of replies to his thread.


----------

